# My best friend and soul mate Sadie



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

It's obvious how much you loved her and I'm sure she would have known that and will be waiting for you at the bridge.

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sadie was a beautiful girl- it is obvious you both shared a great love, if only there were more people in the world with such love and compassion. Thinking of you,on this anniversary- Sadie will be watching over you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Sadie was a beautiful girl- it is obvious you both shared a great love, if only there were more people in the world with such love and compassion. Thinking of you,on this anniversary- Sadie will be watching over you.


Thanks i do love that girl and today is very hard for me.

Maggie


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sadie. I know how horrible you are feeling right now. My thoughts are with you. (((hugs)))


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Shes gorgeous ... Im sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful, sweet old soul. Never doubt that she is not still with you in spirit if not in form.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sadie was a beautiful girl. I'm sorry for you loss and your pain. She knew how much you loved her and is waiting patiently for you at the bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks that is the one thing that keeps me going knowing she is waiting at the bridge for me' and Meg the dog Sadie loved so much will be there waiting for me as well.

Maggie


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beautiful, regal-looking old girl!  You can see in her eyes that she knew how much she was loved. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beautiful old girl - I am sure that she knew how much you loved her and Meg. It hurts so much doesn't it? My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is smiling down at you with as much love for you as you have for her. That love will never change. Sadie was a beautiful girl and her spirit is with you and helping to make Charlie and Daisy the great dogs they are. I love your pups and know exactly what you are feeling. My heart dog is Beau.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Carol i am just finding it so very hard i am just hurting so much..
I love Daisy and Charlie very much but in a differant way.
I just have such a big hole left in my heart from Sadie and Meg.

Maggie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Maggie
my thoughts are with you today....I am so very sorry for your Loss...Sadie loves you as you do her....she is always with you

cyberhugs


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi
Thanks to everyone i don't think i could have got through yesterday without all the kind words from the forum and letting me say how i felt about Sadie.
None of my work mates understand so i cannot talk to them abouit my Sadie and i have no family to talk to i used to talk to Sadie or Meg when i was down.
I love Daisy and Charlie to bits but its just not quite the same.


Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Kind people*

Like i said there are some very kind and caring people out there i just love this photo that a kind person from the site did for me i feel i just want to gaze into it.

Maggie


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Maggie, the love you had for her pours out of your posts about her, she must have been a very special girl. Im thinking of you, I know how hard it is xxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh Maggie, the love you had for her pours out of your posts about her, she must have been a very special girl. Im thinking of you, I know how hard it is xxx


Thanks she was like i said i would have done anything for her and her best friend Meg.

Maggie


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Let me begin by saying, I can see how easily it is for you to gaze into the above posted photo of Sadie. She had such a beautiful, sweet and endearing face. One can easily see the love and loyalty she has for you.....it's as if she is looking down at you (with adoration) from The Bridge Up Above.

I am so sorry for your loss. {{{{{Hugs To You}}}}}

I'm in touch with your pain and sadness, it will be 2 years in May since we had to put our beloved Jake to rest at 8 yrs. old. His ashes sit atop the fireplace mantel with his picture and collar. 

His spirit will live on in you forever until you meet again one day.

R.I.P. Sweet Sadie

~Jackie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks and i also have my dogs ashes all except one dog and i treasure them some people think i am sad !! but it comforts me.
And when i lost Sadie although she did not come from Irish rescue they sent me a lovely card and flowers
Again thanks very much for the kind words.



Maggie


----------



## Marie Welch (Jan 25, 2008)

Maggie,

I know what you are still going through and can very much emphasize.

We lost our heart dog, Sweet Missy on June 24, 2007. Never a day goes by that I don't think of her and cry for her. Even though we now have our 6 month old Bonnie, also a golden, Missy is still very much with us every day of our lives.

Please know that I understand and care.

Marie, Bonnie, Daisy and Missy at the bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Marie Welch said:


> Maggie,
> 
> I know what you are still going through and can very much emphasize.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind thoughts.
I spend most of yesterday out walking with Daisy and Charlie as i find walking helps me and of course Daisy and Charlie loved it to.
I just will never get over the shock of losing her so suddenly one minuite we were on holiday with her having a good time then 3 days later i lost her.

Maggie


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Maggie - I am _*so *_sorry you're hurting right now. Wish I could be there to give you a hug. Just know that we all understand your grief and that it's ok to talk about your precious Sadie here. She certainly did have a kind and beautiful face. I loved the picture that someone did for you and yes.... it does look like she's looking down on you from the Rainbow Bridge, guiding your life. 

Take all the time you need to grieve but also remember that our goldens had a zest for life that we have to honour as well. 

I'm trying to live by that but it's only been 4 weeks yesterday since Mojo journeyed to the Rainbow Bridge and my pain is still raw. But like your Sadie, he loved life and I would be doing him a disservice if I didn't embrace it with the same love he did.

I'm sure your beautiful Sadie and my handsome Mojo are frolicing and running, young and pain free as they wait together for us to join them. 

I do understand my friend......... i do understand.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mojosmum said:


> Maggie - I am _*so *_sorry you're hurting right now. Wish I could be there to give you a hug. Just know that we all understand your grief and that it's ok to talk about your precious Sadie here. She certainly did have a kind and beautiful face. I loved the picture that someone did for you and yes.... it does look like she's looking down on you from the Rainbow Bridge, guiding your life.
> 
> Take all the time you need to grieve but also remember that our goldens had a zest for life that we have to honour as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Donna
And i am so sorry for your loss of Mojo these Goldens sure do leave a big hole in your heart.
Although i am hurting i make sure Daisy and Charlie have fun they to also enjoy life and i make sure they are ok.

Maggie


----------

